# Mdm remote entreprise persistant



## Seven (7 Octobre 2018)

Salut,
J'ai fait l’acquisition d'un Ipad avec un MDM, il semblerai que le mec qui me la vendu ne soit pas " au courant ", bref i vient d'une entreprise qui n'est pas en France et dont je n'est trouvé aucune coordonné, apriori elle a fermer il y a quelques mois.
Avec un petit logiciel et 45 dollars ( Bypass MDM. IActivitate) j'ai put  faire "sauté" cette protection, et me retrouver avec mon ipad formaté et sans MDM, enfin a priori ! en effet quand je souhaite réinitialisé l’appareil, une fois dans les premières pages de configuration, l'appareil ne peut pas ce validé car le contrôle a distance existe toujours. 
Il me suffit de le rebrancher et avec le logiciel refaire bypassé le MDM et c'est régler de nouveau.
Donc en soit pas de soucis si je réinitialise pas, néanmoins existe t'il une solution pour retirer complétement cela ? l'ayant débugger avec le logiciel il revient vraiment au niveau d'un reformatage complet ... ou est t'il incrusté ?
Si quelqu' un a une idée ou une piste  
Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## lostOzone (8 Octobre 2018)

Désolé mais je ne crois pas qu’il y ai de solution. C’est géré directement chez Apple au niveau de l’activation. Il faut contacter Apple mais je doute qu’ils bougent. Si j’ai bien compris l’entreprise ouvre un compte chez Apple. Et ensuite chaque iDevice et leur activation sont rattachées à ce compte.


----------



## Seven (8 Octobre 2018)

ok , merci pour cette informations


----------



## Anto2859 (16 Juin 2021)

Seven a dit:


> ok , merci pour cette informations


Bonjour j'ai le même problème avez vous trouvé la solution ? J'ai eu Apple au téléphone ils n'ont rien fait...


----------



## lostOzone (25 Juin 2021)

Anto2859 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai le même problème avez vous trouvé la solution ? J'ai eu Apple au téléphone ils n'ont rien fait...



Non il faut contacter l’administrateur du compte Apple Business pour libérer l’appareil. Si ça n’est possible c’est que l’appareil a été vendu sans autorisation ou sans que l’administrateur en soit informé.


----------



## Anto2859 (30 Juin 2021)

lostOzone a dit:


> Non il faut contacter l’administrateur du compte Apple Business pour libérer l’appareil. Si ça n’est possible c’est que l’appareil a été vendu sans autorisation ou sans que l’administrateur en soit informé.


Merci du retour


----------



## Ditchpat (4 Août 2022)

Seven a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai fait l’acquisition d'un Ipad avec un MDM, il semblerai que le mec qui me la vendu ne soit pas " au courant ", bref i vient d'une entreprise qui n'est pas en France et dont je n'est trouvé aucune coordonné, apriori elle a fermer il y a quelques mois.
> Avec un petit logiciel et 45 dollars ( Bypass MDM. IActivitate) j'ai put  faire "sauté" cette protection, et me retrouver avec mon ipad formaté et sans MDM, enfin a priori ! en effet quand je souhaite réinitialisé l’appareil, une fois dans les premières pages de configuration, l'appareil ne peut pas ce validé car le contrôle a distance existe toujours.
> Il me suffit de le rebrancher et avec le logiciel refaire bypassé le MDM et c'est régler de nouveau.
> ...



Bonjour,
j’ai également acheté un iPad avec la protection MDM.
j’ai trouvé le logiciel Bypass MDM. IActivitate mais je n’arrive pas à le lancer car lorsque je connecte mon iPad au pc,il ne me propose pas de « faire confiance à cet ordinateur « .
je pense que c’est justement le MDM qui m’empeche de me connecter au pc.
Avez-vous eu aussi ce problème lorsque vous avez utilisé le logiciel et si oui,vous rappelez-vous comment vous aviez contourné ce problème ?
merci pour votre attention.


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2022)

Demande un remboursement et achète un iPad qui n’est pas géré avec un mdm.


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2022)

Ditchpat a dit:


> j’ai également acheté un iPad avec la protection MDM.


Si tu étais au courant avant l'achat tu aurais peut-être dû te renseigner sur ce que ça impliquerait. Ici tu n'auras aucune information, aucune aide, ni même pour un logiciel, il faudra en passer par le vendeur, car même Apple ne pourra rien faire !


----------



## Ditchpat (6 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu étais au courant avant l'achat tu aurais peut-être dû te renseigner sur ce que ça impliquerait. Ici tu n'auras aucune information, aucune aide, ni même pour un logiciel, il faudra en passer par le vendeur, car même Apple ne pourra rien faire !


Je n’était pas au courant lorsque je l’ai acheté.
je ne savais même pas que cela existait.
le problème,c’est que j’ai acheté cet iPad il y a 1 an.
j’ai essayé en vitesse de transférer mon ancien iPad Pro sur le nouveau mais je n’y arrivais pas ( c’était du au MDM,mais je ne le savais pas à ce moment-là).
j’ai laissé tomber et j’ai mis le nouvel iPad de côté.
et c’est seulement il y a quelques semaines que j’ai retenté l’opération et que j’ai découvert le MDM.
j’ai contacté le vendeur mais il ne travaille plus pour la société propriétaire de l’iPad.
je devrais donc demander le remboursement mais le problème,c’est que j’ai attendu un an pour revenir vers le vendeur.


----------



## ericse (6 Août 2022)

Ditchpat a dit:


> Je n’était pas au courant lorsque je l’ai acheté.
> je ne savais même pas que cela existait.


Les iPhones et les iPads ont un anti-vol logiciel très efficace qui se déclenche lorsqu'on essaye de les réinitialiser, c'est pas nouveau et maintenant tout le monde devrait être au courant. La localisation c'est pour les appareils de particuliers, le MDM c'est pour ceux des entreprises, mais le principe reste similaire.


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2022)

Ditchpat a dit:


> j’ai contacté le vendeur mais il ne travaille plus pour la société propriétaire de l’iPad.
> je devrais donc demander le remboursement mais le problème,c’est que j’ai attendu un an pour revenir vers le vendeur.


Les carottes sont cuites, le vendeur, si tu arrives à le joindre ne te remboursera jamais. Cet iPad étant toujours enregistré au nom d'une société, tu as une belle brique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2022)

Mais ... Il te reste cette solution ...  






​


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais ... Il te reste cette solution ...


Mekilecon.


----------

